# إستخدامات جوجل ايرث في المساحة (موضوع وتعليق ل Dr Swideg) + فيلم فيديو



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*إستخدامات جوجل ايرث في المساحة*
*Dr Swideg***​ 

*تعتمد الكثير من العمليات المساحية علي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية GIS و مع التطور الهائل الحادث في تقنية المعلومات وخصوصا شبكة المعلومات الدولة Internet) ( و ظهور برنامج Google earth كوسيلة سهلة الاستخدام و منتشرة لذلك قامت إدارة المساحة وتنفيذ المخططات بدراسة البرامج المتاحة لعمل تطبيقات متعددة علي برنامج Google earth. وبدراسة مجموع كبيرة من البرامج تم الوصول الي تحديد البرامج التي يمكن استخدامها بنجاح في عمل بعض التطبقات مثل:- *

*1**. إسقاط الخرائط على المصورات الفضائية للبرنامج *
*2. رسم الكروكيات من Google earth و تصديره إلى Autocad *
*3. إسقاط خطوط السير من اجهزة GPS الكفية علي برنامج Google earth *
*4. رسم وتصميم خطوط السير علي برنامج Google earth و تحميلها علي اجهزة GPS الكفية *
*5. توقيع عدد من النقاط علي برنامج Google earth *

*فإسقاط الخرائط الاتوكاد علي الجوجل ايرث لها فائده كبيرة بالنسبة للقائمين علي الاشراف علي الرفع المساحي للمناطق داخل المدن حيث تأتي الخرائط علي برنامج اتوكاد لمراجعتها فتكون اول خطوه اسقاطتها علي نظم المعلومات الجغرافية اذا كانت متوفره او علي جوجل ايرث و من ثم يمكن مراجعة العناصر المرفوعة من حيث اتمام جميع عناصر الرفع المساحي ام لا و هل نظام الاحداثيات المستخدم مطابق للنظم المعتمده و كثير من التطبيقات. *

*والإشارة بوضوح وصراحة إلى نقطتين : *

*1 - أن استخدام قوقل إيرث مكتبياً لا يغني عن أعمال الرفع المساحي الميداني ولا بد من أجهزة المساحة *
*2 - وأن قوقل إيرث لا يستخدم في تقييم دقة أعمال الرفع المساحي وإنما فقط في التعرف المبدئي والأولي لمكان وطبيعة الأعمال المساحية التي تمت وليس لتقييم دقة هذه الأعمال المساحية *
*وذلك لأن أعمال الرفع المساحي من المفترض أن تكون الأخطاء فيها في حدود سنتيمترات بينما قوقل إيرث لو أردنا أننعتمد عليه ونسخدمه بديلاً للرفع المساحي فلن تقل الأخطاء عن مترين أو متر في أحسن الأحوال *

*بالنسبة لمعادلة التحويل أعتقد أنها أخذت في الاعتبار الإزاحة المتعمدة الموجودة في مخططات البلديات والتي تكون في حدود 100 إلى 200 متر لكل إحداثي (X , y) وهذه الإزاحة المتعمدة تمت إضافتها للمخططات الأمانات لاعتبارات أمينة أنذاك( أعتقد في التسعينات الميلادية) ولم تتمكن كثير من الأمانات من التخلص من هذه الإزاحة وتصحيح مخططاتها واستمرت فيها. *
*أود أن أستفسر هنا هل هذه المعادلة صالحة للتطبيق في بقية مدن السعودية مثل المدينة المنورة ؟* 

*تعليق: *

*1- مجموعة برامج Esri تعتبر من البرامج الصعبة والغير متوفرة للجميع و من الواضح انك تعلم المستويات التي تعمل في هذا المجال و لهذا حاولت اختيار مجموعة البرامج الغير معقدة و اعلم ان الكثير من البرامج يمكنها القيام بالتحويل من نمط الي اخر و لكن اقتصرت علي هذه البرامج *
*2- التقرير متاح للجميع و تم اعتماد بعض التطبيقات و خصوصا الاسقاط علي جوجل فلا خوف من المقاولين . *
*3- يمكن التحقق بسهولة في حالة عمل الخرائط المساحية بجوجل ام لا *
*4- من المؤكد ان عمل الخرائط من البرنامج لا يغني عن الرفع المساحي للكثير من الاسباب, منها دقدة الصور ومعالجتها... الخ *
*5- معاملات التحويل تم حسابها و اختبارها في منطقة جده فقط و لااستطيع الجزم في دقة استخدامها خارج جده . *



*فيلم فيديو:*

*يجمع بين Google Earth و ArcGIS وهو يتعلق بالموضوع هذا, على الرابط:*
*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z9DOnU2QlJc*






** *Dr Swideg*
- دكتوراه في الجغرافيا البشرية .
- عضو الجمعية الجغرافية الليبية.
- عضو الجمعية الجغرافية المصرية.​ 

منقول من المصدر:
http://swideg.jeeran.com/geography/archive/2007/10/346925.html​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*أسئلة وأجوبة (منقولة لتعميم الفائدة) حول إستخدامات جوجل إيرث في المساحة - أولا الأسئلة*

أسئلة وأجوبة 
(منقولة لتعميم الفائدة) 
حول إستخدامات جوجل إيرث في المساحة​ 
أولا الأسئلة:

السؤال الاول :
-قرأت كثيرا حول دقة برنامج جوجل ايرث من حيث الاحداثيات ..حيث كانت المواضيع تتحدث عن ضعف في الدقة ...ولكن الذي لاحظته ومن خلال عدة نقاط تم رفعها بواسطة جهاز gps lieca 1200 اي بواسطة ادق اجهزة تحديد المواقع في العالم ...لاحظت ان هذه النقاط سقطت على شاشة جوجل ايرث في موقعها تماما ..اي ان برنامج جوجل ايرث دقيق جدا ....ولكن الذي لاحظته ان صور كوكل ايرث لعام 2006 مثلا تختلف فيها زاوية التصوير عن صور جوجل ايرث 2009 ....
فسؤالي هل صور كوكل ايرث هي دقيقة جدا .وان لم تكن دقيقة فلماذا سقطت النقاط في مكانه تماما ....
...................
-السؤال الثاني (يتكون من ثلاثة أشطر)
الشطر الأول من السؤال:
قمت بحفظ صورة لجوجل ايرث وتم ارجاعها بشكل دقيق جدا وكانت الصورة لمنطقة جبلية ذات ارتفاع شاهق ...وقمت بحفظ الصورة ضمن برنامج arcmap ...
وبفرض انني قمت بتسجيل احداثيات نقطة تقع في منتصف الانحدار الجبلي ونقطة اخرى في قمة الجبلبواسطة gps ..فهل ستستقط النقاط في مكانها عند ادخالها الى برنامج جوجل ايرث او ضمن برنامج arcmap الحاوي على تلك الصورة 
ما اقصده هو :هل صور الاقمار الصناعية للمناطق الجبلية لا تكون دقيقة فيما لو قسنا احداثيات نقاط على طول الانحدار ..وهل المناطق المنبسطة هي اكثر دقة ...
وازيد للتوضيح ان صور جوجل ايرث عند حفظها كصورة geotiff اي صورة مرجعة ,فان هذه الصور تحافظ على التجاعيد من ارتفاعات وانخفاضات ..فمثلا لو نفذنا خط جر لانابيب شبكة مياه في منطقة تحوي ارتفاعات وانخفاضات .فاننا لن نحصل على الطول الصحيح فيما لو رسمنا هذه الانابيب فوق صور كوكل ايرث المرجعه .ولكن نحصل على الطول الحقيقي للانابيب فيما لو تم رسمها في ملف اوتوكاد ذو ارجاع ستيريوغرافي مثلا ....حيث لو قسنا المسافة بين نقطتين من خلال صورة كوكل ايرث المرجعة ..بحيث النقطة الاولى عند اسفل الجبل والنقطة الاخرى عند قمته ..فان المسافة ستكون غير صحيحة وستكون اقل بكثير من المسافة الحقيقة ...لكن لو تم قياس المسافة ضمن ملف اوتوكاد يحوي رسومات تلك المنطقة الجبلية وهذا الملف هو ذو اسقاط ستيريوغرافي ....
وسوف اعيد السؤال الثاني بصيغة اخرى ..
بفرض انني قمت بقياس نقطة بواسطة gps وتقع هذه النقطة بمنتصف الانحدار الجبلي ..ومن ثم اسقطت هذه النقطة ضمن شاشة جوجل ايرث ....
وايضا قمت بتحويل احداثيات هذه النقطة الى نظام الاسقاط الستيروغرافي وقمت باسقاطها ضمن ملف الاوتوكاد الحاوي على تلك المنطقة ....فهل سوف تسقط النقطة في مكانها الصحيح في كلى الحالتين ام ماذا ؟؟؟

الشطر الثاني من السؤال الثاني :
من المعروف ان عملية الاسقاط هو التحويل من 3D الى 2D ..فهل الصور الملتقطة من شاشة جوجل ايرث بعد ارجاعها بنظام UTM نستطيع ان نطلق عليها صورة 2D ..حيث ان هذه الصورة اصبح اسمها ::صورة مرجعه بنظام الاسقاط UTM .

الشطر الثالث من السؤال الثاني :
لدينا صور جوية ملتقطة بواسطة الطائرة بنظام الاسقاط الستيروغرافي وهي باهظة الثمن ..فهل هذه الصور هي بالفعل 2D ..وهل يتم معالجة الارتفاعات فيها بحيث يتم بما يشبه التمطيط اي تمديد الجبل وجعله افقي ..ام ما هو مبدأ العمل ....



نقلا عن السائل الأصلي :
عبادة مالك ( جزاه الله خيرا)
منتدي أكاديمي غير ربحي لوجه الله تعالي و مرضاته
.​


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*أسئلة وأجوبة (منقولة لتعميم الفائدة) حول إستخدامات جوجل إيرث في المساحة - ثانيا الأجوبة*

*أسئلة وأجوبة 
(منقولة لتعميم الفائدة) 
حول إستخدامات جوجل إيرث في المساحة​
ثانيا الأجوبة:

ما زال موضوع دقة برنامج - و مرئيات - الجوجل ايرث لم يحسم بدقة ، وتختلف الاراء في مستوي هذه الدقة. أنا بنفسي كنت جربت اسقاط بعض النقاط المرصودة بالجي بي أس ووجدتها تختلف عن موقعها الحقيقي بعدة أمتار ، لكني قرأت في بعض المنتديات أن تجارب أخري أشارات لدقة في حدود متر واحد فقط مما يجعلني أقول أن الخطأ عشوائي أو متغير من مكان لاخر و من وقت لاخر وليست له قيمة ثابته. كما أن هناك عديد من المناقشات في المنتديات الاجنبية تؤيد هذه النتيجة وهذا الرأي في أن الخطأ غير ثابت (لكن في جميع الاحوال فلن يكون الجوجل ايرث أدق من الجي بي أس الهندسي ولا يمكن الاعتماد عليه تماما في الاعمال المساحية و الخرائطية الدقيقة) ومن هذه المنديتات علي سبيل المثال:
http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/earth/thread?tid=7054add579615280&hl=en
وأيضا
http://freegeographytools.com/2007/why-are-my-gps-positions-in-the-wrong-place-in-google-earth
وأيضا
http://www.flickr.com/groups/geotagging/discuss/72157604566832077/
وأيضا
http://osgeo-org.1803224.n2.nabble.com/Google-Earth-Accuracy-td2064131.html
وبما أن الخطأ عشوائي و متغير فربما صادف في تجربتك أن قيمة الطأ كات صغيرة ، لكن هل لو جربت مرة أخري لمنطقة أخري ستكون قيمة الخطأ بسيطة أيضا؟ ... أشك 

أما عن الارتفاعات في الجوجل ايرث: قرأت أن الارتفاعات والتضاريس في جوجل ايرث مبنية أساسا في ارجاعها الرأسي علي بيانات نموج الارتفاعات الرقمي العالمي SRTM3 ، وكما هو معلوم أن دقة ها النموذج في حدود متوسط +-15 متر علي المستوي العالمي (أي أن دقته ربما تكون أحسن أو أسوأ من ها المستوي في بعض مناطق العالم لكن متوسط دقته للعالم كله في حدود 15 متر بالزسادة أو التقصان). 

أما عن الصور الجوية (الملتقطة بالطائرات): من الصعب في لحظة التصوير أن نحافظ علي الوضع الافقي 100% للطائرة بحيث تكون الصورة أفقية تماما أو 2D ، لكن ان كان ميل الطائرة في حدود 4 درجات - عن المحور الرأسي - فيمكن بطرق تقنية معينة أن نحول هذه الصورة المائلة الي صورة رأسية أو Ortho Photo بحيث يمكن استخدامها في انتاج خرائط عمودية Ortho Maps مناسبة للاعمال المساحية. 

أما ان أردنا اضافة الارتفاعات لجعل الصورة - و الخريطة المنتجة منها - ثلاثية الابعاد 3D فيجب - عند التصوير - وجود منطقة تداخل Overlap بين كل صورتين جويتين متتاليتين ، ثم باستخدام تقنيات و أجهزة معينة يمكن حساب قيمة الارتفاع أو المنسوب عند عدد كبير من التقاط داخل منطقة التداخل مما يجعلنا نستنبط خطوط الكنتور في هذه المنطقة.



نقلا عن :
منتدي أكاديمي غير ربحي لوجه الله تعالي و مرضاته
​*
​


----------



## لمهندس لؤي كاظم (20 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (21 نوفمبر 2010)

لمهندس لؤي كاظم قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله اخي المهندس لؤي كاظم.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## هانى صابر محمد (23 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عبقرية الاداء (23 نوفمبر 2010)

موضوع رائع


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

هانى صابر محمد قال:


> بارك الله فيك


 
حياك الله اخي هانى صابر محمد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (26 نوفمبر 2010)

عبقرية الاداء قال:


> موضوع رائع


 
حياك الله اخي عبقرية الاداء.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ووصفك له بالرائع.


----------



## searcher_2010 (8 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاَ


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 يناير 2011)

searcher_2010 قال:


> شكراً جزيلاَ


 
حياك الله searcher.
شكرا جزيلا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## عبدالباقى الامين (9 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2011)

عبدالباقى الامين قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير


 
حياك الله اخي عبدالباقى الامين.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب.


----------



## بدر الحاج محمد (10 يناير 2011)

ماشاء الله


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (10 يناير 2011)

بدر الحاج محمد قال:


> ماشاء الله


 
حياك الله اخي بدر الحاج محمد.
جزاك الله خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## mostafammy (10 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك 
ولكن لى طلب كيفيه تسطيب الارك ماب على الكمبيوتر وعمل الكراك الخاص به


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (18 يناير 2011)

mostafammy قال:


> شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيك
> ولكن لى طلب كيفيه تسطيب الارك ماب على الكمبيوتر وعمل الكراك الخاص به


 
حياك الله اخي مصطفى.
بارك الله بك وجزاك خيرا على تواصلك مع الموضوع ودعائك الطيب. 
أتمنى ان تجد ردا على طلبك ممن يتعامل اوتعامل مع البرنامج.


----------



## يوسيف33 (18 يناير 2011)

والله شي يسر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (19 يناير 2011)

يوسيف33 قال:


> والله شي يسر


 
حياك الله اخي يوسيف.
الحمد لله الذي جعل الموضوع من دواعي سرورك.


----------



## البراء احمد عمر (6 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم اخى جلال حقا مشاركه رائعه 
ولكن اود اعرف ما هى الاداه المستخدمه للربط بين جوجل ايرث وبرنامجarc gis 
ولك منى الشكر


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (6 فبراير 2011)

البراء احمد عمر قال:


> السلام عليكم اخى جلال حقا مشاركه رائعه
> ولكن اود اعرف ما هى الاداه المستخدمه للربط بين جوجل ايرث وبرنامجarc gis
> ولك منى الشكر


 
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله اخي البراء احمد عمر.
بارك الله بكم وجزاكم خيرا على تواصلكم مع الموضوع. 
أتمنى ان تجد ردا على طلبك ممن يتعامل اوتعامل مع البرنامج.


----------



## قاهر الخرسانة (26 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لهذا الموضوع


----------



## مصطفى عبد الحميد (5 مارس 2011)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 مارس 2011)

قاهر الخرسانة قال:


> شكرا لهذا الموضوع


 
حياك الله أخي قاهر الخرسانة.
شكرا جزيلا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (8 مارس 2011)

مصطفى عبد الحميد قال:


> شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 
حياك الله أخي مصطفى عبد الحميد.
شكرا جزيلا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## أسماء الكون (12 مارس 2011)

هل يمكن من خلال قوقل ايرث اسخراج المنحنيات الكنتورية لمنطقة معينة ؟؟؟


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (12 مارس 2011)

أسماء الكون قال:


> هل يمكن من خلال قوقل ايرث اسخراج المنحنيات الكنتورية لمنطقة معينة ؟؟؟


 
أتمنى ان تجد ردا على سؤالك ممن يتعامل اوتعامل مع البرنامج.


----------



## menhaly89 (3 أبريل 2011)

la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (3 أبريل 2011)

menhaly89 قال:


> la;,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


 
شكرا لك تواصلك مع الموضوع.


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (9 أبريل 2011)

موضوع رائع جدا وبه من المعلومات ماهو مفيد وقيم 
باراك الله فيك


----------



## جلال ثابت الأغبري (9 أبريل 2011)

دفع الله حمدان هجو قال:


> موضوع رائع جدا وبه من المعلومات ماهو مفيد وقيم
> باراك الله فيك


 
حياك الله أخي دفع الله حمدان هجو.
تواصلك مع الموضوع وكلامكك الطيب أسعدني, جزاك الله عني خيرا.


----------

